# Live Boxing: Khan vs Molina & Donaire vs Arce - Updates & Discussion



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Join us for updates and discussion on tonight's boxing live as it happens, featuring George Groves vs Glen Johnson, a solid undercard in London and Arthur Abraham in Germany.

*Tonight's Schedule*




















Wallet said:


> Skeete-Symonds (7.10pm), Buglioni-Healy (8pm), O'Meara-Smith (8.35pm), Saunders-Blackwell (9.40pm), Groves-Johnson (10.45pm)
> 
> Abraham shown after.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Conquest vs Dawson Result



Spoiler



Neil Dawson KO1 Tony Conquest.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Skeete-Symonds (7.10pm), Buglioni-Healy (8pm), O'Meara-Smith (8.35pm), Saunders-Blackwell (9.40pm), Groves-Johnson (10.45pm)

Abraham shown after.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheers @Wallet

I'll be back on about half 8.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright lads?
@Jay, I'm logged in as you to watch this, is that OK?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Boring Bradley vs Chad Symonds on now.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Skeete, Skeete, muh'fucka.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Good start from Skeete. Working off the jab for most of the round, before starting to mix it up more towards the end of the round. 

10-9 Skeete.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

The fuck was Rawling on about then. It was clear than Skeete landed a right hand, and he's going on about Symonds.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bradley Skeete has stolen Morph's head shape.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Roe's the kind of ****** who starts an RBR then doesn't do updates.

@Lunny


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Palace drew 2-2, you twats.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim has a real love of general trivia.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Alright lads?
> @Jay, I'm logged in as you to watch this, is that OK?


I imagine @Wallet is as well. Knock yourself out - fine by me.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Not watching this, well, I'm half watching. Skeete is a bore.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

take note, Ian John Lewis. Good stoppage.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Sugar Ray Skeete does it again.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Skeete wins TKO4, Symonds badly cut and dropped.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Modern day Hearns-Cuevas that was.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cleverly having a cheeky look at the CHB forums.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

That fucking shit title. :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Cleverly having a cheeky look at the CHB forums.


:think Missed that, what happened?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Skeete calling himself Tommy Hearns now and referring to himself in the 3rd person. This kid is going places.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Good interview from Skeete.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Cleverly is so fucking gormless on the mic. It's like he doesn't even watch boxing.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried the MicroForce Wet and Dry Shaver?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Gave your mother something shorter and narrower than a credit card.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

We don't suggest shaving underwater, but you can.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I'm going to get it and then send it back straight away. 

YOU'RE NOT GETTING YOUR 10 PIECE GROOMING KIT BACK THOUGH.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'm going to get it and then send it back straight away.
> 
> YOU'RE NOT GETTING YOUR 10 PIECE GROOMING KIT BACK THOUGH.


Astute business! :yep


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'm going to get it and then send it back straight away.
> 
> YOU'RE NOT GETTING YOUR 10 PIECE GROOMING KIT BACK THOUGH.


#BusinessAcumenSwag


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@slapbangwhallop in Healy's corner tonight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Buglioni on yet?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Buglioni on yet?


On now. 1st round.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Aye, first round almost up


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buglioni still looking very basic. No lateral movement, cannot cut off the ring, very open to being hit and too sure of his own power, which is pretty average.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Might take a while for Bugliono to break Healy down, better work from him now


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Healy goes down, looks a bit wobbly.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Alright I'm in.

Evening everyone.

:amir


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby :hi:


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Sup


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

He certainty has the following to go all the way.

I only caught the second round, but they need to start looking I step him up soon


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Pabby :hi:


Brynster, lookin' well.

We all in this for the long haul tonight, people? Looking forward to mah'boys Donaire and Santa Cruz.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @Roe's the kind of ****** who starts an RBR then doesn't do updates.


:think Who said this was a RBR?

I'm not gonna be in for most of tonight anyway. Just wanted to get the thread and article up on the front page nice and early :good

I'll be in fully for the Khan/Molina & Donaire/Arce "Updates & Discussion" thread at about 1 though. But probably not updating that either.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> He certainty has the following to go all the way.
> 
> I only caught the second round, but they need to start looking I step him up soon


He's the new Kevin Mitchell. ;-)

Buglioni is mighty ripped too, so I reckon he'll atleast unify 2 divisions.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> :think Who said this was a RBR?
> 
> I'm not gonna be in for most of tonight anyway. Just wanted to get the thread and article up on the front page nice and early :good
> 
> I'll be in fully for the Khan/Molina & Donaire/Arce "Updates & Discussion" thread at about 1 though. But probably not updating that either.


******.

You're not Ishy.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy's round by round thread is shit. All those cunts still posting over on ESB now make me sick. Traitors the lot of them. Fuck 'em all.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Ishy

@Ishy & Scratchy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm gonna start a leg by leg thread for the world darts in a minute anyway.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I see @Ishy lurking here sometimes. Makes me happy to fell @Ishy's presence as I've always been an @Ishy fan.
@Ishy


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> He's the new Kevin Mitchell. ;-)
> 
> Buglioni is mighty ripped too, so I reckon he'll atleast unify 2 divisions.


******.

I haven't seen anything to suggest he can make it at British level. He gets hit too clean, his power isn't great, his movement isn't great. But he is still only learning


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah @Ishy was mint to be fair.

Was.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone think there's another east end west ham fan on forums that could take over from Hart when he finally retires?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> ******.
> 
> I haven't seen anything to suggest he can make it at British level. He gets hit too clean, his power isn't great, his movement isn't great. But he is still only learning


@Kevin Mitchell.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Ishy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah @Ishy was mint to be fair.
> 
> Was.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Anyone think there's another east end west ham fan on forums that could take over from Hart when he finally retires?


 @Bill


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Ishy Come to the darkside, son. Come on.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Davimaru,
@diagnosismurder,
@dkos,
@EL MAS MACHO,
@Ilesey,
@Jay*,
@Markyboy86,
@Meast,
@moon,
@Noonaldinho,
*@Pabby*,
*@Roe*,
@Sportofkings,
@thelonious,
*@Vano-irons*,
*@Wallet**,
*@Wickio*

S'up?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Kevin Mitchell.


******



Roe said:


> @Bill


******


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Davimaru @diagnosismurder @EL MAS MACHO @Ilesey @moon @thelonious

Just my opinion of course but you guys that are reading this thread but not posting much.. should start posting more :thumbsup

@Meast

Edit: :lol: @Bryn stole my idea


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Young German kid battering some guy at the darts right now. He's only 16 as well! More updates on checkhookdarts.com


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Davimaru,
> @diagnosismurder,
> @dkos,
> @EL MAS MACHO,
> ...





Roe said:


> @Davimaru @diagnosismurder @EL MAS MACHO @Ilesey @moon @thelonious
> 
> Just my opinion of course but you guys that are reading this thread but not posting much.. should start posting more :thumbsup
> 
> ...


:deal


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Ishy's round by round thread is shit. All those cunts still posting over on ESB now make me sick. Traitors the lot of them. Fuck 'em all.


:sad2


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Don't mind those two imperialists, lads.

YOU POST WHEN YOU DAMN WELL PLEASE.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't believe some people claim we have a clique on here..


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

My first post on CHB. Hi guys.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

What channel is Groves on then?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Think this could be the fight of the night. 

Any outcome is possible for me.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> I can't believe some people claim we have a clique on here..


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> My first post on CHB. Hi guys.


:happy

Welcome mate. Groves or DeGale?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> My first post on CHB. Hi guys.


:hi: Stick around for the card, dude.



Meast said:


> What channel is Groves on then?


BoxNation, in about 2 hours.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Meast said:


> What channel is Groves on then?


FUUUUUUUUUUUU

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7-The-Boxing-on-UK-TV-Thread!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Think this could be the fight of the night.
> 
> Any outcome is possible for me.


100% with you on this one. O'meara for me.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@EL MAS MACHO, glad you're on board mah'dude.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

No idea how this one goes. Gun to my head, O'Meara takes it. So lump it on Smith


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> My first post on CHB. Hi guys.


Good evening. Welcome. How did you find out about us?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I think Smith'll win. But it could be close.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hmm, not sure if Rita Ora makes for the greatest of entrance music. She is _the_ shit though, so I'll let him away with it.










mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7-The-Boxing-on-UK-TV-Thread!


:good

Now I know


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@EL MAS MACHO


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm going for O'Meara


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> :happy
> 
> Welcome mate. Groves or DeGale?


Groves.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not sure about Rita Ora. She reminds me of this:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Groves.


I like you already :good


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Groves.


Good man


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2012)

Smith's wearing Charlie Magri's shorts


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Does Callum Smith have a shit nickname like the rest of them?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Smith drops O'Meara right at the end of the round. Replay shows that it was a clash of heads that caused it but on the blind side of the referee.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'm not sure about Rita Ora. She reminds me of this:


How about this though:

You are wrong.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Does Callum Smith have a shit nickname like the rest of them?


Mundo


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Some decent shots landing there, good round.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@diagnosismurder :happy

Always submits a quality card.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Smith, somewhat surprisingly, is showing himself to be the bigger puncher of the two. O'Meara continually forced back.

2-1 Smith with KD


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Smith looking good in there, O'Meara needs to jab more and stop going for the bombs


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

O'Meara needs something here.

I have smith 3-1 ahead with a KD. Steve hurt with a body shot


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The young German kid looked pretty good at the darts apparently. checkhookdarts.com


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> The young German kid looked pretty good at the darts apparently. checkhookdarts.com


:lol:


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

After four 39-36 Smith


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

3-2


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I have this even in rounds, with smith being a point up because of the KD. Smith's work rate has dropped in the last two rounds


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Floyd Patterson vs Ingemar Johansson is on ESPN Classic now. Presumably it's live.

ESPN Classic is the home of boxing.

Actually there's boxing on all weekend on the channel. Some good stuff. The real home of boxing.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Floyd Patterson vs Ingemar Johansson is on ESPN Classic now. Presumably it's live.
> 
> ESPN Classic is the home of boxing.
> 
> Actually there's boxing on all weekend on the channel. Some good stuff. The real home of boxing.


Remember it was on late when I got home from a night out, went down a treat with my curry!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Boom! Patterson knocks out Johansson. Landed a leaping left hook then two right hands over the top and Johansson couldn't get up from the knockdown. Patterson KO 6.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Smith hurt O'Meara in the last round. That burst won him the round he was losing.

5-3 Smith, but Beefy looks to be feeling the pace


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:huh Floyd Patterson's the world heavyweight champion apparently. I thought it was Povetkin?


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

After eight 77-75 smith


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Seems a decent enough scrap.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Very good round for Smith in the 9th. Looks to be hurting O'Meara a bit as well now.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a real battle of nutrition.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

7-3 Smith. In total control now


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

To me, Smith just seems to be landing the bigger, cleaner shots, and more often. Rounds are close, scores aren't.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Ajisafe-Dickinson Result;



Spoiler



Bob ajisafe beat travis Dickinson for the English title

Scores 100-90, 99-91, 98-92


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

O'Meara takes the last two on my card. Could be close this.

7-5 smith with a KD. 115-112


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I think they might be showing this later, I've put it in spoiler tags.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Scored it 116-113 Smith


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> No idea how this one goes. Gun to my head, O'Meara takes it. So lump it on Smith


:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol:


As regular as clockwork.

If it makes people feel better, I've got Khan by stoppage later


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Looking forward to BJS, one of our best fighters and bound to be a champion.

Think Groves will struggle to hurt Johnson and have to fight in bursts, get his work off and re-set. If those right hands start coming in like the Froch fight I can see Groves in some pain, points for Groves looks the bet.

Don't know about you lot but I'm enjoying thsi show a damn site more with the ultra polished Jim Rosenthal presenting, oh here we go T-Rex the presenter, proper rare looking bloke.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> As regular as clockwork.
> 
> If it makes people feel better, I've got Khan by stoppage later


Khan will win 6-9 rounds, sure of it.

Hows things fella?


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

diagnosismurder said:


> Ajisafe-Dickinson Result;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great result, always good to see the unheralded and relatively unknown fighters win.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Classy interview from Steve O'Meara.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Jim McDonnell.

"Yeah, absolutely 100%. He gave it 200% in there."


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: Jim McDonnell.
> 
> "Yeah, absolutely 100%. He gave it 200% in there."


Double vision.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Anybody watching round Garys? I heard there was cold n flu goin round there so I've stayed away!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Khan will win 6-9 rounds, sure of it.
> 
> Hows things fella?


I think he'll blast Molina out of there by the half way stage. Even Amir can't screw this up. Can he?

Things are good mate, cracking on with the writing as usual. Hope you're well pal


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Anybody watching round Garys? I heard there was cold n flu goin round there so I've stayed away!


Dunno.

I'm healthy.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Does Liam Smith have to fight the guy that got robbed against Cox now?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Does Liam Smith have to fight the guy that got robbed against Cox now?


Yes. :good

"The winner of O'Meara v Smith will be required to defend against Obodai Sai, once cleared,within 90 days of that contest."


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Dunno.
> 
> I'm healthy.


:hi:

@Jay


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Clev could be a gypsy with his throw back fashion sense


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Yes. :good
> 
> "The winner of O'Meara v Smith will be required to defend against Obodai Sai, once cleared,within 90 days of that contest."


Cool. That'll be a good fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Feel Taylor up next at the darts. CHD.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Andy Lee and Adam Booth could be a good combination I think.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Andy Lee looking dapper as fuck


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I think he'll blast Molina out of there by the half way stage. Even Amir can't screw this up. Can he?
> 
> Things are good mate, cracking on with the writing as usual. Hope you're well pal


I'm great mate, thanks.

Khan is massively underrated now. It's either too much or too little it seems.

He beat Peterson without the dodgy count, had he not pushed it would've been the W. Still Peterson is a cheat.

Garcia was being outboxed until Khan got sloppy, if Khan stuck to a kotelnik type gameplan it'd been an easy night. The Maidana fight gave him false confidence imo. I hope he puts it right and yeah he can do imo, fancy nothing but a Khan KO. Cautious at first and letting shots go when he finds range, Molina will be halted 6-9. Very confident.

If he doesn't win he has to look at his options, some soul searching for sure.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Anybody watching round Garys? I heard there was cold n flu goin round there so I've stayed away!


Evening lads :hi: I'm good anyway everything workin fine. Good scrap there with smith and o'meara


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Clev could be a gypsy with his throw back fashion sense


One day I will let you know how us Valley Commandoes dress on a night out, you wouldn't believe it until you see it.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

War Blackwell!

The pundits are under estimating him. I think he is going to surprise a few people, although Saunders will win.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nathan Cleverly still put on the best performance of all the City defenders this season.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Why do we need 2 different MC's in 1 night?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Holmes said:


> I'm great mate, thanks.
> 
> Khan is massively underrated now. It's either too much or too little it seems.
> 
> ...


If he doesn't beat a blown up lightweight with no power who fights in the pocket, he'll never be able to mix it with an aggressive fighter again, so he may as well retire.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet :bbb


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha great face off between BJS and Blackwell here. A proper staredown


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BJS is probably my favourite domestic fighter, although he did dissapoint against Pryce.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

So...........this is somewhat peculiar.:lol:


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :hi: @Jay


:conf


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BJS proving once and for all that white men can jump


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> BJS proving once and for all that white men can jump


Jonathan Edwards was very much a let down


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> If he doesn't beat a blown up lightweight with no power who fights in the pocket, he'll never be able to mix it with an aggressive fighter again, so he may as well retire.


I'm quite evil.

I hope he does well and ends up fighting JMM or Matthysse. God help him, poor fucker will always have to be in these wars to prove he can take a shot. I don't think his haters will be satisfied until that piece of china finally caves in.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Holmes said:


> I'm quite evil.
> 
> I hope he does well and ends up fighting JMM or Matthysse. God help him, poor fucker will always have to be in these wars to prove he can take a shot. I don't think his haters will be satisfied until that piece of china finally caves in.


Aye there's plenty of people watching him fight just to see him fail, sad really.

Don't think he'll have a problem tonight, really looking forward to seeing how he's improved.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Holmes said:


> I'm quite evil.
> 
> I hope he does well and ends up fighting JMM or Matthysse. God help him, poor fucker will always have to be in these wars to prove he can take a shot. I don't think his haters will be satisfied until that piece of china finally caves in.


I agree he's being massively underated now, his chin too, they're always huge shots that rock him. its his reaction to being hurt that is so crap!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I like Khan, fuck the haters. The kids always comes to fight, sometimes he'll come upm short and get sparked, but he's got one of the biggest hearts in boxing.

I mean, he's a moron, but who gives a shit? Khan is a warrior.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

It's more his complete lack of being able to survive, he tries to fight fire with fire when his head is in a muddle. That shot that Garcia fight caught him with would have knocked most fighters out.

Talking about Garcia, Judah seems like a pointless fight


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

If this goes the distance then Groves won't be on until about 11. :stonk


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Meast


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I like Khan, fuck the haters. The kids always comes to fight, sometimes he'll come upm short and get sparked, but he's got one of the biggest hearts in boxing.
> 
> I mean, he's a moron, but who gives a shit? Khan is a warrior.


Apart from a few of his earlier fights and the McCloskey fight, he hasn't really been in a shit fight. I feel like I've already had a careers worth of entertainment watching him


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Blackwell finally letting his hands go. But nowhere near enough. 3 zip BJS


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Sup @Bryn


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Meast said:


> Apart from a few of his earlier fights and the McCloskey fight, he hasn't really been in a shit fight. I feel like I've already had a careers worth of entertainment watching him


Aye, agreed. He's been in some very good fights. I mean, he's essentially had the same amount of fights as Cleverly or Brook, and how many classics have they been in?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay said:


> Jonathan Edwards was very much a let down


:lol:



Holmes said:


> I'm quite evil.
> 
> I hope he does well and ends up fighting JMM or Matthysse. God help him, poor fucker will always have to be in these wars to prove he can take a shot. I don't think his haters will be satisfied until that piece of china finally caves in.


Sadist. Both get done for rape


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

After four 40-36 Saunders


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:amir

:bowdown


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I feel BJ can just kick on at anypoint here and take it.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Aye, agreed. He's been in some very good fights. I mean, he's essentially had the same amount of fights as Cleverly or Brook, and how many classics have they been in?


Exactly, not many :lol:

Honestly hope Khan gets build up properly this time and manages to stick to a game plan, hiring Roach did him no good and only boosted his ego.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Andy Lee looking dapper as fuck


:deal Most stylish man in boxing. Period.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello Gentlemen. Apologies for my tardiness but my teatime catnap overran slightly.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Saunders too quick, but Blackwell is no pushover, putting on a good performance.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> If this goes the distance then Groves won't be on until about 11. :stonk


Past your bed time?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty much a full nights sleep by the sounds of it @GazOC


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> :deal Most stylish man in boxing. Period.


:nono Darren Hamilton.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Hello Gentlemen. Apologies for my tardiness but my teatime catnap overran slightly.


Hello, Gareth. :hi:



Wallet said:


> Past your bed time?


no

I don't know where this rumour has appeared from where I cannot stay up for a late card. :conf


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

War Blackwell!!!! Saunders cut!! Get in!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

BJ needs to jab more


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

BJS struggling a bit? Looks like a bad cut


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Meast said:


> Pretty much a full nights sleep by the sounds of it @GazOC


:lol: Not far off! In my defense I've been up at 5am for work and then went for a few pints afterwards. I didn't want to fall asleep for the American card (famous last words!).


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Doesn't look too bad actually, turning into a good fight this


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Blackwell giving a good account of himself. 

5 - 1 Saunders though


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

GazOC said:


> :lol: Not far off! In my defense I've been up at 5am for work and then went for a few pints afterwards. I didn't want to fall asleep for the American card (famous last words!).


I went through a few years of getting up at 5am for work, pretty much had a nap every night :lol:

I might stay up tonight, usually sleep before but I'm hoping it wont be too late. Killed me waiting for JMM/Pac last week


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Blackwell's body shots are starting to have an effect. Better round from Saunders tho.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

After eight 79-73 Saunders


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Meast said:


> Aye there's plenty of people watching him fight just to see him fail, sad really.
> 
> Don't think he'll have a problem tonight, really looking forward to seeing how he's improved.


As you say, it's because they're sad cunts.

Khan has done nothing to warrant his hate, he comes out with daft stuff but judge him on the ring performance. I love the guy for his fights as Bryn says, always comes to perform and you know it'll be good value in terms of performance. I've never seen him below par and scrape a win boringly. His speed, power and vulnerability to end up in a war make him a top draw show imo.



Noonaldinho said:


> I agree he's being massively underated now, his chin too, they're always huge shots that rock him. its his reaction to being hurt that is so crap!


Garcia, Prescott and Gomez can all bang and all those shots were powerful. Garcia in particular was ruthless and credit to him. I fancy Khan in rematch for sure.



Bryn said:


> I like Khan, fuck the haters. The kids always comes to fight, sometimes he'll come upm short and get sparked, but he's got one of the biggest hearts in boxing.
> 
> I mean, he's a moron, but who gives a shit? Khan is a warrior.


:good


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Saunders not been setting up power shots like normal. Seems methodical tonight.

Blackwell is doing well to be fair to him.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

The longer this fight goes the better Blackwell will do, BJS is looking tired


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Saunders just doesn't seem to either have the power, or can land cleanly enough to make his life easier in this fight.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Meast said:


> The longer this fight goes the better Blackwell will do, BJS is looking tired


I was thinking the same when I wrote that post above. Blackwell coming into it very well and has a cut to work on which is being poorly defended by BJS with them low hands.

BJS is the much more talented fighter, you can see it but he looks tired. If I was Blackwell I'd pummel his body, see what he has left.

Good fight, I'm actually quite pleased so far tonight with boxnation. In all these months of subscription I feel slight value for money tonight.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Jay said:


> Saunders just doesn't seem to either have the power, or can land cleanly enough to make his life easier in this fight.


Forgetting that Blackwell is one tough lad. Just shame Saunders is too quick or it would be close.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

That shot was a low move, I get teh defend at all times but BJS was out of order for that, thank god he missed.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

When did BoxNation pick up the Donaire card? Was it recently or have I just not noticed before?

Shame 15 rounds are a thing of the past, this fight would get very interesting with another 3 rounds.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Shame we don't have anoth 3 rounds, just as the action peaks the fight is close to closing. Blackwell done very well. BJS 8=4 to me.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, that was FAR better than I thought.

118-110 doesn't tell the story of the fight at all


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bell goes 20 seconds too early :nono


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Holmes said:


> That shot was a low move, I get teh defend at all times but BJS was out of order for that, thank god he missed.


I think it that situation the boxer throwing the punch shouldn't do it but the bloke on the recieving end has no right to complain either. If you know what i mean?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah Blackwell impressed there, @Webzcas


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Scored it 118-112 Saunders


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Dave Parris doesn't give a fuck with his scorecards tonight. Had it 115-114 =\


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Early bell, fuck off Allegedly, wanker.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting scorecards


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

115-114 on Parris's card. The guy is a tool, when is he going to get pensioned off? I only gave 2, possibly 3 rounds to Blackwell. Although that said, great fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> When did BoxNation pick up the Donaire card?


A good while ago.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Just had some dick try the 'let the phone ring once then hang up so they phone you back' trick on me.

Get fucked, son.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice division for Saunders to hold a title in. No shortage of opponents if he wants to put in the 3 defences to keep it outright.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

How about Blackwell vs Ryder?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

You gotta love Billy Joe Saunders. Good prospect and a good attitude.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Groves.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Jimmy Tibbs: "He reminds me of Cassius Clay when he was young"


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Just had some dick try the 'let the phone ring once then hang up so they phone you back' trick on me.
> 
> Get fucked, son.


:lol: Fuck that guy...

:err


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Just had some dick try the 'let the phone ring once then hang up so they phone you back' trick on me.
> 
> Get fucked, son.


Me and my mates used to do that when mobiles were the new thing and every minute cost a quid but surely most people are on free minute contracts these days and even if they're not the calls cost buttons these days?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Me and my mates used to do that when mobiles were the new thing and every minute cost a quid but surely most people are on free minute contracts these days and even if they're not the calls cost buttons these days?


They're probably still behind the times in Wales.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Me and my mates used to do that when mobiles were the new thing and every minute cost a quid but surely most people are on free minute contracts these days and even if they're not the calls cost buttons these days?


:err


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad to see they've brought Magic Mark Burdiss back to announce the main event.

GLEN. JOHNSOOOOoooooonnnn.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Glad to see they've brought Magic Mark Burdiss back to announce the main event.


Just came here to post this. :lol:

We need a Magic Mark Burdis Express.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Hoping we'll get another good 12 rounds here!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This should be good, Glen will bring it to Groves for the first half of the fight at least.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Warren stoppage imminent


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Groves wants to be careful, he must have thrown 100 already this round


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, Groves really going for this early on. Ian John Lewis would've stepped in by now.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves is on his way to doing a Haye-Thomson if he isn't careful. Why try anf get Johnsin out of there early, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Groves had Johnson shaken up with that right hand. Seems to be playing possum a bit and letting Grove's expend energy though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

George Groves obviously doesn't follow Adam Booth's colour methods. Blue is meant to mean the boring stay on the outside tactic..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Groves is on his way to doing a Haye-Thomson if he isn't careful. Why try anf get Johnsin out of there early, ain't gonna happen.


Exactly my thought. A lot of comparisons to that fight here.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves needs to keep his left up in close, he's wide open for that right hand.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

This is going to get interesting.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Groves is fighting like an idiot here. He's gonna be fucked after 6 rounds if he carries on like this. Putting full power into every punch.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Groves started too fast, seems obsessed with making a statement. Got to show respect to durable opponents like Johnson.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves needs to realise this is like punching a fucking oak tree, Johnson ain't going nowhere.

I can actually see a late Johnson stoppage.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Johnson finding his range here and getting Grove's involved in a bit of a tear up. Ive given this one to Johnson, and if Groves dosent get back to boxing this could be his undoing.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Groves needs to realise this is like* punching a fucking oak tree*, Johnson ain't going nowhere.
> 
> I can actually see a late Johnson stoppage.


:lol:


----------



## Arniesgym (Jun 13, 2012)

Stupid tactics from Groves


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

They should do a scientific study on Johnson when he retires, his skull must be twice as thick as any other human


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Seems like Johnson could have some success with the overhand right if he throws it more often


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Groves really loves loading up, eh? He puts so much torque behind just about every power punch he throws.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

3rd round to Groves, starting to box again and use his legs more here. He's not hitting Glen all that clean though. i do like the variation in his shots though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Adam Booth is a brilliant cornerman IMO.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Seems like Johnson could have some success with the overhand right if he throws it more often


Could be conserving his energy for the late rounds.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

This is much better from Groves


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Meast said:


> They should do a scientific study on Johnson when he retires, his skull must be twice as thick as any other human


Apparently Valuev had a medical condition which meant his skull was 2/3 times thicker than the average man. Wouldn't be surprised if Johnson had it too.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Could be conserving his energy for the late rounds.


Good point, maybe doesn't want to show his hand till late.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Adam Booth is a brilliant cornerman IMO.


Yep, I now he gets stick in other areas but he's calm, clear and concise when giving instructions in between rounds.

Nice bit of alliteration there as well eh?:hey


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Great advice from Glen Johnson's corner as well. Not sure a 43 year old Johnson can pull off the tactics though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Johnson's trainer reminds me of a bank manager.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxNation not apologizing for the naughty words from the cornerman. 

Boxnation 1 - Sky Sports 0


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol: Has he been with Johnson all his career?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> BoxNation not apologizing for the naughty words from the cornerman.
> 
> Boxnation 1 - Sky Sports 0


 @Michael300


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuck me :lol: he hit him clean about 10 times there, Johnson still stands.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Meast said:


> Fuck me :lol: he hit him clean about 10 times there, Johnson still stands.


OAK TREE @Meast


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Groves takes the 6th on my card. Big flurry from groves in the last 20. Johnson keeps landing these clean right hands though, and groves is feeling them.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

What is Glen Johnson? Or at least what is his cranium comprised of?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

He's not giving anything back, no point him being there


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Yet he still fights back towards the end of the round


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Oak Tree


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I think Johnson is just trying to soak up as much as he can take from Groves in the hope of just wearing him down/Glen just gassing himself.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Its going to get to the point where Groves puts a good flurry together and gets the stoppage even though Johnson wasn't hurt.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Groves is gonna get tired soon, Johnson is looking better than he did in the last 2 rounds now.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Michael300


What?! :blurp


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Groves is so much better to watch than DeGale IMO.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Michael300 said:


> What?! :blurp


:conf :hi:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Groves well ahead after 9 rounds. Johnson working sparingly, and letting Groves outwork him for the most part. Every time Johnson lets his hands go he looks fairly dangerous though.

These last three rounds are going to test groves, he looks tired.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Michael300 said:


> What?! :blurp


The Bat sign went up!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Be a good 12 round test for Groves this, he's another one that never gives us a boring fight


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry guys got company this evening, boxing on in background but difficult to post on the forum as well! acman


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Michael300 said:


> Sorry guys got company this evening, boxing on in background but difficult to post on the forum as well! acman


:amir


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Imagination + Discipline, interesting from Booth


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Michael300 said:


> Sorry guys got company this evening, boxing on in background but difficult to post on the forum as well! acman


If you've got company then boxing on in the background and posting on forums is pretty damn Alpha Male! Fuck 'em, eh?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Whos the Irish fella in Groves's corner?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

"The Dark Lord":lol:

Didn't Flint start that off?


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

My thoughts from tonight so far.........

Good show from Boxnation, much better night than Sky's last week.

Some good match-ups, nice to have a card with no real mismatches.

Good to see Boxnation not apologising for swearing, on a boxing show after 11:00!

Good to see John Rawlings perving over the round card girls!

Groves does throw lovely shots with accuracy.

David Haye is so small! Makes one wonder.............

Looking forward to Michael Sprott.

Liam Smith looked pretty impressive.

Nice to hear Billy Joe throwing the challenge down to Eubank.

Johnson is SO TOUGH! But he is finished........


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Been out for the 2nd half of this fight but looks a pretty routine win for Groves. Johnson was never really likely to get stopped.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

More of a trip really, not that it matters.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Haye does look really small actually. Wow.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> "The Dark Lord":lol:
> 
> Didn't Flint start that off?


:yep


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good learning fight for Groves, really the first time hes fought a guy who he couldn't budge. Johnson clearly isnt up to this level anymore unfortunately, doesnt seem to have the engine of five or six year ago.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Haye does look really small actually. Wow.


Shit, he does. Normally he looks huge, there he almost looks really skinny.


----------



## Michael300 (Nov 15, 2012)

Loving John Rawlings calling Booth The Dark Lord! :alan


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Oh no.

Not a bloody mandatory.

Clev looks fuming.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Not a bloody mandatory.
> 
> Clev looks fuming.


Didn't he just???


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> "The Dark Lord":lol:
> 
> Didn't Flint start that off?


Aye. :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Not a bloody mandatory.
> 
> Clev looks fuming.





GazOC said:


> Didn't he just???


:lol: None of them could keep a straight face when he said that.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hopefully that means we'll finally see Sugar Robin Krasniqi get his shot.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I probably won't be here for the Donaire and Khan fights btw so @Ishy can start the rbr thread for that if he likes.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Cleverly went from being the darling of the domestic scene to being a laughing stock in no time at all. How sad. :-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> I probably won't be here for the Donaire and Khan fights btw so @Ishy can start the rbr thread for that if he likes.


Not sure how I'll keep up with the action without your updates.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Not sure how I'll keep up with the action without your updates.


:think I'm not sure how you're keeping up with any of the action considering you don't subscribe to boxnation. Thieving bastard.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I think it that situation the boxer throwing the punch shouldn't do it but the bloke on the recieving end has no right to complain either. If you know what i mean?


Yes.

It's a harsh lesson for naivety and bad sportsmanship.

Imagine if the punch harmed the fighter too, it'd ruin you as a fighter.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> :think I'm not sure how you're keeping up with any of the action considering you don't subscribe to boxnation. Thieving bastard.


Radio :hey


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jay said:


> Radio :hey


Linux based radio or Internet radio?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Linux based radio or Internet radio?


 @Noonaldinho


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Not a bloody mandatory.
> 
> Clev looks fuming.





GazOC said:


> Didn't he just???


As you know I'm a fan of his. I am nothing short of disgusted, proper Calzaghe career route this, it's gutting to see. This is why I hate Warren as a promoter, had many talents in his years yet their biggest fights weren't with him on the majority.

I'm finding it worrying to see Cleverly and Burns fighting such opposition. I had hoped Matchroom would crank up some pressure and influence him to more risk to gain audience. Nope, instead we are treated with esteemed world title defences and his fighters look willing.

I'd sooner see a Bellew rematch before this shit and it's easy to make and sell. No brainer.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Noonaldinho


2 cups connected by a piece of string?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Speaking Joe Calzaghe, he just this minute tweeted: 

"Just switched on Boxnation and noticed Arthur Abraham is defending my old Title! Can't believe how shit they are!!"

:lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Holmes said:


> As you know I'm a fan of his. I am nothing short of disgusted, proper Calzaghe career route this, it's gutting to see. This is why I hate Warren as a promoter, had many talents in his years yet their biggest fights weren't with him on the majority.
> 
> I'm finding it worrying to see Cleverly and Burns fighting such opposition. I had hoped Matchroom would crank up some pressure and influence him to more risk to gain audience. Nope, instead we are treated with esteemed world title defences and his fighters look willing.
> 
> I'd sooner see a Bellew rematch before this shit and it's easy to make and sell. No brainer.


I'd guess from a boxers point of view its very tempting to think "I'll be financially secure at 26, 27 and then step up"? Not really the warrior spirit but kind of understandable I suppose.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> 2 cups connected by a piece of string?


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Holmes You realise that Warren didn't invent shit title defences and that REAL world titles were milked way before the invention of the alplabets?

On a slightly seperate note, it's really annoying the way that Eddie Hearn gets bummed and Warren gets chastised for setting up essentially the same level of fights. It's like people are predisposed to hating Warren regardless of what he does, but 'Nice Guy' Eddie comes along and all of a sudden boxing is saved.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Bryn's on some @dftaylor shit here.

Leave Eddie alone.

:eddie


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm firmly on Team DF where Saint Edward is concerned.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

ON SOME GRASS ROOTS WARREN SWAG



....or something.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

That's it, baby.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Abraham looked decent here versus Bouadla. I think he'd stop Grove's if they were to fight any time soon. Grove's defence can be leaky at times and you can't let Abraham get through repeatedly.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Abraham looked decent here versus Bouadla. I think he'd stop Grove's if they were to fight any time soon. Grove's defence can be leaky at times and you can't let Abraham get through repeatedly.


I find it hard to judge AA. He always looks like a bit of speed and movement would beat him but, unless its the real top guys, it never does.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Got a bit of a wait on now


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I find it hard to judge AA. He always looks like a bit of speed and movement would beat him but, unless its the real top guys, it never does.


Agreed, in theory a Groves has a number of attributes that could give a fighter like Abraham trouble, but he's never faced anyone at Abraham's level or with his power. Im not sure Grove's could stay with the Armenian for the full 12 rounds, especially since he likes to get into a bit of a dogfight sometimes.

Abraham would be so much more effective if he varied his defence a little, started using more head movement and whatnot rather than just waking amateurishly into shots with a high guard. He's also got a really low workrate for much of his fights, and that's often his downfall.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

What time does the donaire card start on boxnation?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

2ish is it?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I know one thing SoK when he can't make 168, he's fucked. Surely theres no way will he make that style work at 175?

(er....probably!)


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

So whats the best bet? The Sky undercard and the BoxNation main event?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I know one thing SoK when he can't make 168, he's fucked. *Surely theres no way will he make that style work at 175?*
> 
> (er....probably!)


Nah, he'll probably be little more than an ineffective punching bag against the bigger lads :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"We're on air at 2am! 1st up is a cracking Bantamweight world title fight between Leo Santa Cruz & Alberto Guevara!"

"Khan will be in the ring at 410 earliest, depends on undercard fights. Likely between 430 & 5am!"

Their "Behind The Ropes" show is repeared at 1:30.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn, getting pretty tired


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Meast said:


> Damn, getting pretty tired


Did you have a teatime catnap?


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> So whats the best bet? The Sky undercard and the BoxNation main event?


Yea I think so. Got santa cruz on the undercard so well worth watching. The rigo fight falling through really knocked the wind out of what was a weak enough undercard anyway


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep, Bar. Santa Cruz is great to watch plus a look at Wilder, Angulo and Porter. Theres nothing much really to match that on paper on the Donaire card.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Gerber's face is a mess


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Yea I think so. Got santa cruz on the undercard so well worth watching. The rigo fight falling through really knocked the wind out of what was a weak enough undercard anyway


Yeah, it's poor.

Noticed earlier that Terrazas is on the undercard. I hope they're not lining him up for Donaire's next.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@GazOC IS FULL OF BEANS TONIGHT.

@Wallet


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Meast


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Yep, Bar. Santa Cruz is great to watch plus a look at Wilder, Angulo and Porter. Theres nothing much really to match that on paper on the Donaire card.


Def enjoy watching angulo not really bothered by wilder. 
Porter is someone who seems to have all the tools but anytime I watch him I get bored


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Def enjoy watching angulo not really bothered by wilder.
> Porter is someone who seems to have all the tools but anytime I watch him I get bored


Wilders worth watching for the same reason Mitchell was. Someones going to flatten him eventually.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @GazOC IS FULL OF BEANS TONIGHT.
> 
> @Wallet


The catnap is clearly paying dividends.:hey


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't beat watching American HW's flatten each other


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Wilders worth watching for the same reason Mitchell was. Someones going to flatten him eventually.


You can imagine how disappointed I was when I saw the headline 'wilder v price made'. Finally someone taking risks in the heavyweight division. How wrong was I? :sad2


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> You can imagine how disappointed I was when I saw the headline 'wilder v price made'. Finally someone taking risks in the heavyweight division. How wrong was I? :sad2


The only risk in that scenario would be in Wilder's end.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> The only risk in that scenario would be in Wilder's end.


Probably more like career suicide than risk I guess


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Probably more like career suicide than risk I guess


Indeed.

Fury-Wilder = Heavyweight fight if the decade.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> You can imagine how disappointed I was when I saw the headline 'wilder v price made'. Finally someone taking risks in the heavyweight division. How wrong was I? :sad2


I saw that one! Nice headline but too good to be true.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Almost Teremoto time, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

While we wait, here's a trivia question...

Who is the last fighter to go down the Area/Commonwealth/British/European/World title route? (Winning all)



(People off Skype, don't answer)


----------



## Jenna (Jun 13, 2012)

Wallet said:


> While we wait, here's a trivia question...
> 
> Who is the last fighter to go down the Area/Commonwealth/British/European/World title route? (Winning all)
> 
> (People off Skype, don't answer)


Clinton Woods

Still can't believe old Tarver beat him :sad2


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Proper world title, or one of the Alphabets?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Do another... @Wallet


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Can someone help me out? On which channels are Santa Cruz, Khan and Donaire? I'm assuming LSC and Khan are on the same channel and Donaire is on another, what are the times?

Cheers.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Can someone help me out? On which channels are Santa Cruz, Khan and Donaire? I'm assuming LSC and Khan are on the same channel and Donaire is on another, what are the times?
> 
> Cheers.


 @Jay @Wallet can someone show me how to drive this thing, please?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Clinton Woods
> 
> Still can't believe old Tarver beat him :sad2


I asked @Jay, @Chacal, @Wiirdo, @Bajingo and @LocoRoco that earlier and it took them nearly an hour before Locs got it. :-(


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Didn't Witter do it around the same time?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Can someone help me out? On which channels are Santa Cruz, Khan and Donaire? I'm assuming LSC and Khan are on the same channel and Donaire is on another, what are the times?
> 
> Cheers.


Narvaez vs Quijano - Channel 18
Khan vs Molina undercards - Channel 5
Donaire vs Arce - Channel 16
Khan vs Molina - Channel 5

:hey


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking Gary newbon! atsch


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I asked @Jay, @Chacal, @Wiirdo, @Bajingo and @LocoRoco that earlier and it took them nearly an hour before Locs got it. :-(


 @Jenna KSAB.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Jay @Wallet can someone show me how to drive this thing, please?


http://cdn.smoothstreams.tv/calendars/all_cet.html

Just search for boxing. That time is 1 hour ahead of us.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Okay, next trivia question. Again, if you're on Skype please don't answer.

Who is the only fighter professional fighter to have had every one of their fights on PPV?

(There might have been someone who had like 1 fight, so to be safe I'll say over 10 fight career)


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jay said:


> Narvaez vs Quijano - Channel 18
> Khan vs Molina undercards - Channel 5
> Donaire vs Arce - Channel 16
> Khan vs Molina - Channel 5
> ...


Thank you! I've been scrolling through the channels like a knob-head for fudging ages. The schedule shows shit, how do you know when to watch what?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Didn't Witter do it around the same time?


Witter never won the Area title.

Last person before Woods was Honeyghan, I think. Unless there's someone else?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Anyone know approximate times of Donaire-Arce and Khan-Molina? If they're clashing I already 'sno what I'm watching.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Thank you! I've been scrolling through the channels like a knob-head for fudging ages. The schedule shows shit, how do you know when to watch what?


Just go to the amsterdam schedule (CET), look at the time, then take away 1 hour - that's our time. I've found it easier to just search on page for event i'm looking for.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Adrien Broner on Amir Khan: "He's very elusive."


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Anyone know approximate times of Donaire-Arce and Khan-Molina? If they're clashing I already 'sno what I'm watching.


Donaire and Arce set for about 3:15am.

"Khan will be in the ring at 410 earliest, depends on undercard fights. Likely between 430 & 5am!"


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Leather flying in the first round, guess santa cruz is in the building!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Thanks @Wallet x.

Have my ma here watching this with me, have moved on from lecturing her about why Broner is THE man and updating her on all his antics to lauding Santa Cruz. She's pretending she cares, bless her. More than the ex used to do, bless her too...........:-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "We're on air at 2am! 1st up is a cracking Bantamweight world title fight between Leo Santa Cruz & Alberto Guevara!"


:-(


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

She's not dead or anything, kind of reads that way.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, Pabby trying to fill the gap that his ex-girlfirend has left with his own mother.

ON DAT INCESTUOUS STEEZ, DOE.....or summat.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :-(


Problem?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Meast


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Problem?


I'ts 2am and first up isn't Santa Cruz. :conf


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Meast


Sup


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> ON DAT INCESTUOUS STEEZ, DOE.....or summat.


Quite impressive.:clap:

Let's not act like mothers ain't the shit though, I mean not in the same way as certain ex-girlfriends or anything, but like............yeah think I'll just leave it here before I make this look worse than I already have.

Shut up.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'ts 2am and first up isn't Santa Cruz. :conf


What channel are you watching?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Surely McDonnell is going to stay away from Santa Cruz?


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Decent first 2 rounds here. Santa cruz in another barnburner


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

He certainly is


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Surely McDonnell is going to stay away from Santa Cruz?


I think Santa Cruz will probably duck him to move up in weight.

That's how it works, isn't it?


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Surely McDonnell is going to stay away from Santa Cruz?


It would want to be for serious money. Santa cruz would absolutely destroy him and I'm a big fan of jamies


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> What channel are you watching?


I dunno. :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I think Santa Cruz will probably duck him to move up in weight.
> 
> That's how it works, isn't it?


:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Surely McDonnell is going to stay away from Santa Cruz?


Also, I read a while back that the IBF were going to make McDonnell do another eliminator because the last opponent wasn't ranked high enough.



Bryn said:


> I dunno. :lol:


Well, it's on Sky Sports 1 at the moment.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I'm watching a fight between porter and diaz... :conf

Fuck if I know...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jay said:


> I'm watching a fight between porter and diaz... :conf
> 
> Fuck if I know...


Yeah, that's live, the Santa Cruz fight isn't.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> It would want to be for serious money. Santa cruz would absolutely destroy him and I'm a big fan of jamies


I like him too. He's a good fighter and seems a great bloke but him vs. Santa Cruz would be the epitome of Euro class vs. World class IMHO.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah this is a replay, just seen the result like a twat


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Also, I read a while back that the IBF were going to make McDonnell do another eliminator because the last opponent wasn't ranked high enough.


He was pretty ordinary considering the level be fair. Like Bellews Argie eliminator.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

If Santa Cruz had some real concussive power............:stonk

Guevara isn't doing too badly, he's moving enough to restrict Santa Cruz's output from being as high as it usually is anyways. Avoiding the ropes well, too. Hasn't got anything to deter him though, and whenever he stands ground to throw something of his own he's getting beaten in the exchanges. Looks like he might start being gradually worn down now.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> He was pretty ordinary considering the level be fair. Like Bellews Argie eliminator.


Eddie loves an eliminator.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SC looking very sloppy.

Cheers @Wallet.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Eddie loves an eliminator.


Thats "Saint Eddie" if you don't mind!:hey


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:eddie


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Something very old school about guevara dunno is it the stance or what.

Santa cruz is relentless


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lesson 1 of commentating on Sky Sports: If you're not sure how to describe a fighter, just call him slick.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Leo Santa Claus.

Nelson is a mong. Stop talking about McDonnell.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Nelson reckons being fit and fast is enough to beat santa cruz! Don't think so johnny


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Who's up next?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Jimmy Lennon Jr :rofl

"Ladies and Gentlemen we have a split decision. 96:94 to Porter. 96:94 to Diaz. 95:95. It's a draw"

Muppet.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Good fight. Guevara did well to last the distance. Maybe santa cruz hurt his hand might explain why he turned southpaw for a time?

Like to see him clean up bantam and then put on 4lbs of muscle and see what happens up at super bantam


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Jay said:


> Jimmy Lennon Jr :rofl
> 
> "Ladies and Gentlemen we have a split decision. 96:94 to Porter. 96:94 to Diaz. 95:95. It's a draw"
> 
> Muppet.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jay said:


> Jimmy Lennon Jr :rofl
> 
> "Ladies and Gentlemen we have a split decision. 96:94 to Porter. 96:94 to Diaz. 95:95. It's a draw"
> 
> Muppet.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Riight, I'm going to sleep.

Night night @Wallet. Love you. BYE. Mwah! :hi:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

The fact that the pundits who are hired to talk about these fighters haven't seen them before is ridiculous.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> What's wrong with that?


It's a draw, not a split decision.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> What's wrong with that?


...it's not a split decisions, it's a massive decision.

e.g MD. Like when you win by a huge margin.

UD = Useless Decision (When the judges call it the wrong way.)
SD = Stupid Decisions(When it's called wrong)
MD = Massive Decision (When you school your opponent and win by a landslide.)


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jay said:


> It's a draw, not a split decision.


Yeah, a split decision draw.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

no


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Merchant retiring it seems?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Meast said:


> Merchant retiring it seems?


This is his last card, yeah.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Donaire Arce coming up soon


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Were the reasons for his departure disclosed? Is he just retiring or what?

Ringwalks for Donaire-Arce now.

:war


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Think it just said he was retiring, they are gonna run a feature on it later


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Ah, looked like a nasty cut on his hand


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Meast said:


> Think it just said he was retiring, they are gonna run a feature on it later


I see. Gonna be weird not having him about anymore, I think he's probably had his day by this stage though.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I see. Gonna be weird not having him about anymore, I think he's probably had his day by this stage though.


Yeah he's not been fully with it for a few years. Still, as you said, it's not gonna be the same without him. Hope they bring some like Roy Jones Jr, Tarver or Hopkins in, they all give great insight.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Arce kinds looks like Montiel in there, Huge head and upper body but tiny legs


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Meast said:


> Yeah he's not been fully with it for a few years. Still, as you said, it's not gonna be the same without him. Hope they bring some like Roy Jones Jr, Tarver or Hopkins in, they all give great insight.


I'm guessing Kellerman will take Merchant's spot and Jones will replace Steward as part of the "main" team they seem to have. But yeah, hopefully they bring in an adequate replacement or two for next year.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Arce down, Donaire is completely in control


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'm guessing Kellerman will take Merchant's spot and Jones will replace Steward as part of the "main" team they seem to have. But yeah, hopefully they bring in an adequate replacement or two for next year.


I want Tyson


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Peach of a shot from donaire


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

This fight is so good they've decided to just chat with Big George instead of commentating on it.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol: yeah.

Arce is getting closer, connecting quite a bit.

Donaire needs to get back to the jab


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wasn't really paying attention but Andre Ward seemed pretty adamant about something Carl Froch-related on Sky, something to do with saying he'd have a rematch in the UK as a "treat" to the people of Britain.

In other news, Donaire is in control, dropping Arce with a right hand in the second but still having difficulty with establishing his rhythm fulling. Almost solely pot-shotting isn't really aiding that.

Angulo has just started too, it's looks kind of mental. As you expect from El Perro.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Amazing left hook, Donaire is a fucking beast when he lands like that.

Kinda feel bad for Arce, think he caught a glove in the eye just before.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

WOW


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

And there it is. Wow.

Donaire >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Donaire really could be something special, just hope he steps up a bit next year


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Donaire looked sensational tonight. Love to see him fight rigo or mares next make it happen bob!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Wasn't really paying attention but Andre Ward seemed pretty adamant about something Carl Froch-related on Sky, something to do with saying he'd have a rematch in the UK as a "treat" to the people of Britain.


He said that he doesn't think that Froch and Kessler really want him. If they do then Hearn and Sauerland should make them an offer, because they haven't heard anything yet.

Said that he loves the UK, and would fight here, but he's the Super middleweight champion and he doesn't HAVE to do shit.

Plans to fight 3 times next year, starting with Pavlik is February/March.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Best thing is Donaire is saying he didn't really use his left in training because it wasn't healed :lol:

He also says he wants Mares first, then Rigo


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

And Arce retires


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Meast said:


> Best thing is Donaire is saying he didn't really use his left in training because it wasn't healed :lol:
> 
> He also says he wants Mares first, then Rigo





Meast said:


> And Mares retires


He was that scared?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Arce announces his retirement in post-fight interview.

Salute to El Travieso, somebody make this man a tribute thread(in the morning when morning are around or something)!


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

And what a career he's had...


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> He was that scared?


:lol: My bad, meant Arce.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Plans to fight 3 times next year


I'll have that.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Arce announces his retirement in post-fight interview.
> 
> Salute to El Travieso, somebody make this man a tribute thread*(in the morning when morning are around or something)*!


You finally taught yourself to roll a decent J?? haha


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Angulo fight is turning into a accidental war


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Meast said:


> Angulo fight is turning into a accidental war


Is it all angulo or what way has it been just tuned in now start of round 5?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Brilliant Merchant montage on HBO.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Is it all angulo or what way has it been just tuned in now start of round 5?


Well it seems like it then Silva comes back with some great counters, no idea how he hasn't been KO'd....he's a Welterweight :lol:


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Did Santa Cruz get the KO btw?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Did Santa Cruz get the KO btw?


UD, good fight!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Silva is piling it on, this is great


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Man HBO know how to put together a nostalgic and (at times)depressing montage.

RIP to all those legendary dudes.



Jim Bowen said:


> You finally taught yourself to roll a decent J?? haha


:lol:ops Mah'bad.

I shamefully relapsed the other day, you'd be surprised at how decent I did in that regard though. Bad timing, eh?:yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Are these the kind of defensive adjustments we can look forward to seeing on Amir Khan?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Silva is just circling Angulo and taking the piss with his jab, Angulo isn't doing shit at the moment.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Meast said:


> UD, good fight!


Bastard thats my treble down the drain. Have to look up the fight in morning.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Are these the kind of defensive adjustments we can look forward to seeing on Amir Khan?


Imagine if he came out fighting like this :lol:


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Are these the kind of defensive adjustments we can look forward to seeing on Amir Khan?


Hopefully not. If its just same old Khan with half the punch output he's fucked, even against Molina.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Angulo got wobbled slightly then, came back strong but got caught again at the end


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Perro loves a war but if he can't blast em out he looks very ordinary. Think he has trouble with his stamina too


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah he never really looks in great shape. I enjoy watching him but he's gonna struggle like fuck with a lot of the division


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Man HBO know how to put together a nostalgic and (at times)depressing montage.
> 
> RIP to all those legendary dudes.
> 
> ...


:lol:

I'm slowly but surely working my way down. I'm now on cig papers rather than kingsize now, its a start at very least.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

just rolled in from a night out. kebab shop is a night mare. how did groves look against johnson?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/sport/4699996/Burns-v-Broner-is-ON.html



> *Burns v Broner is ON*
> 
> Read more: http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/sco...99996/Burns-v-Broner-is-ON.html#ixzz2FBXZXYt3
> 
> ...


What an awful article. Even by The Sun's standards.

Those are just the quotes from Schaefer the other day.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Is Wilder/Price on after this?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> just rolled in from a night out. kebab shop is a night mare. how did groves look against johnson?


Johnson looked like an aged fighter.

Groves pushed for the stoppage a couple of times, and came relatively close, but for the most part boxed fairly smart and looked quite good.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> just rolled in from a night out. kebab shop is a night mare. how did groves look against johnson?


He basically started off like a mad man and threw everything he had a Johnson, then just cruised for the rest with some good combos and flurries. Johnson didn't do much apart from take about 100 clean shots on the chin :lol:


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucks sake wilder next then kahn!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Aye it's gonna be a late one. I can see an early KO in the next fight


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Silva is my new favourite fighter :lol: He just wont go down


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Johnson looked like an aged fighter.
> 
> Groves pushed for the stoppage a couple of times, *and came relatively close*, but for the most part boxed fairly smart and looked quite good.


that sounds impressive.


Meast said:


> He basically started off like a mad man and threw everything he had a Johnson, then just cruised for the rest with some good combos and flurries.* Johnson didn't do much apart from take about 100 clean shots on the chin* :lol:


That doesn't :lol:. Did he buzz johnson a few times then? I'm impressed if he did. Froch didn't and i can't recall bute doing it (although i think i remember bute maybe stunning him a bit with a counter left, tad hazy)


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Too fucked to be seeing a pissing skeleton in Angulos corner at he end there, went west.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Silva is a machine, not like angulo was hitting him with pitty patty punches. :clap:


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Even Smith and Nelson can't be fucked staying up for Khan anymore, says it all about the lads career downturn since his last two fights.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> that sounds impressive.
> 
> That doesn't :lol:. Did he buzz johnson a few times then? I'm impressed if he did. Froch didn't and i can't recall bute doing it (although i think i remember bute maybe stunning him a bit with a counter left, tad hazy)


Yeah, not really hurt but Johnson certainly felt a few shots...it was more just the volume of punches. Groves scored a KD in the 12th but it was a trip that the ref didn't see. Most of us were here wondering how the hell Johnson can still take so many punches and keep upright.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

The Johnson that turned up for Froch was actually pretty good compared to tonight, he looked well past it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Even Smith and Nelson can't be fucked staying up for Khan anymore, says it all about the lads career downturn since his last two fights.


They're in LA...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Meast said:


> The Johnson that turned up for Froch was actually pretty good compared to tonight, he looked well past it.


Yeah, a very different fighter.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Meast said:


> Yeah, not really hurt but Johnson certainly felt a few shots...it was more just the volume of punches. Groves scored a KD in the 12th but it was a trip that the ref didn't see. Most of us were here wondering how the hell Johnson can still take so many punches and keep upright.


Hmm sounds like glen should retire properly now. I think the few eye catching right hands he landed against froch extended his career by 2 years. I remember froch teeing off with combos that landed flush on GJ's chin and not even buzzing him. He can't take stuff like that without having an effect on his quality of life.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Ray Corona is ref, the best moustache in boxing


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Hmm sounds like glen should retire properly now. I think the few eye catching right hands he landed against froch extended his career by 2 years. I remember froch teeing off with combos that landed flush on GJ's chin and not even buzzing him. He can't take stuff like that without having an effect on his quality of life.


I know I really hope it doesn't have any serious effects, he's given so many great nights of entertainment. He needs to call it a day though, he's not offering much anymore.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Kelvin Price - "Known as 'The Price is right'"

I wish I could dig up that "David Price needs a nickname" thread now.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

At least price looks lean anyway


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Price has a strange stance going on there, almost James Corbett like


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> They're in LA...


Apologies, just got in, not seen them on yet.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok first 30 secs and price looks awful


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Price has a strange stance. 

And appears to have even thinner legs than Wilder.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

If Chisora pulled his finger out he could make some real dough just smashing all these big stiff propspects to shit.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

How big is Wilder, 6"6 ish?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

What is wrong with Price's knees? I don't think they've bent once, this is surreal. This might actually - ACTUALLY - be the worst footwork EVER. In ANYTHING.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Pabby said:


> What is wrong with Price's knees? I don't think they've bent once, this is surreal. This might actually - ACTUALLY - be the worst footwork EVER. In ANYTHING.


I reckon Flintoff had better footwork


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

In fact I hope Flintoff isn't up watching this, he might be getting ideas


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

If wilder doesn't knock him out soon he's worse than I thought. 
@Pabby prices footwork>>>>flintoffs?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

How can Wilder be happy with that :lol:


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Just as I posted that last comment.....BOOM!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wilder is shite.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

A Wilder/Fury press conference would be great


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Think Windmiller has good power and quick hands. Don't know fuck all else about the lad.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Meast @Barlivia

Fair point.:lol: Now there's a match-up for you now that I think about it............


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Wilder taking his time.....NO SHIT!! Fucks sake if he decides to take more time he'll be near retirement


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

He's gonna get to Marciano's record fighting nobody's then retire


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Morrisons breaded chicken steak or bernard matthews turkey's burgers?


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Meast said:


> In fact I hope Flintoff isn't up watching this, he might be getting ideas


Flintoff v kelvin price!! I'd tune in for the laugh, reckon feet might tangle at some point though :lol:


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Hurry up Khan now, starting to see things I'm so tired


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Nice mullet, Amir.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Morrisons breaded chicken steak or bernard matthews turkey's burgers?


Anything but Bernard Matthews!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Meast said:


> Anything but Bernard Matthews!


too late :merchant


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Thoughtful and Humble? hmm.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> too late :merchant


:lol:


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Was gonna say that about Khan's corner, hardly anyone there now. For the best probably, not as many people to stroke his ego


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Huge different in size


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Molina is bloody already. Nice speed from Khan, much better when he fights in bursts. Still forcing it a bit though


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Big round for kahn. Doubt we'll see past 3 or 4 here. 10-9 kahn


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Molina can't be reactive, khan will kill him. that said khan always looks a million dollars in the 1st few rounds. And sod off, garcia landed a good few punches in the first 2.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I don't like this misconception certain people *cough*Sky*cough* seem to have that Khan wasn't touched once by Garcia before getting caught with the first left hook that dropped him. He was winning the rounds and all but y'know, c'mon.......


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Khan needs to be careful leading to the body. Molina's starting to find him.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuckin hell kahn got wobbled for a sec there. Still all kahn though. 20-18 kahn


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I don't like this misconception certain people *cough*Sky*cough* seem to have that Khan wasn't touched once by Garcia before getting caught with the first left hook that dropped him. He was winning the rounds and all but y'know, c'mon.......


:deal


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

He's still sticking his chin out


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Great work off the ropes from Khan there, much more composed


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Kahn just still has that air of vulnerability about him. 30-27


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

A tight guard and uppercuts on the inside? Go Amir!


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Molina starting to feel it now. Perfect round from Khan, that's how he should always fight.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Borderline 10-8 round for kahn. Still taking some shots, not seeing anything new from him. 40-36


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

He's better on the inside now, and he's thinking more. It'll take a few fights to really see change, just don't put him in with any big punchers until he starts keeping his chin down


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Molina is tough 50-45


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Kahns jab working well. Looks like it'll last the distance. Wish we could hear what hunter is telling him more often


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Cut might stop this!


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuckin idiot watt didn't hear the ref calling time so they still had the min


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Fuckin idiot watt didn't hear the ref calling time so they still had the min


Yeah I noticed that :lol: He went on a right rant


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Ref doing a good job there


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Ref is spot on. Why 1 more round?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah its pointless really, Molina has done all he can


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice to see Khan looking so professional


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Ref did a great service to molina there. Fuckin corner would have sent him out for 15 rounds of that. Night lads


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Aye, bed at last!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Tune in radio:good

old dog, new tricks eh @Bryn


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

How did Khan look last night?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Khan looked exactly the same to me. I didn't really notice any improvements at all to be honest. He made all the same mistakes where he just flurries with shots and leaves himself wide open. Just this time he was up against a smaller and not very good (but tough) guy. If he was against a Maidana, Peterson or Garcia (hell maybe even Prescott still) I think Khan would've lost last night.

But it was his first fight back since a big KO loss and he's only had one training camp with Virgil Hunter. So perhaps there's still time to iron out the flaws but I'm not convinced.

Unfortunately I think he'll lose badly again within the next 2 or 3 fights (unless he's kept away from the top competition which I doubt).


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> Khan looked exactly the same to me. I didn't really notice any improvements at all to be honest. He made all the same mistakes where he just flurries with shots and leaves himself wide open. Just this time he was up against a smaller and not very good (but tough) guy. If he was against a Maidana, Peterson or Garcia (hell maybe even Prescott still) I think Khan would've lost last night.
> 
> But it was his first fight back since a big KO loss and he's only had one training camp with Virgil Hunter. So perhaps there's still time to iron out the flaws but I'm not convinced.
> 
> Unfortunately I think he'll lose badly again within the next 2 or 3 fights (unless he's kept away from the top competition which I doubt).


I tend to think no real changes can be made bar maybe a few minor things, I think he will always come up short once hes among the top/elite fighters.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Khan looked exactly the same to me. I didn't really notice any improvements at all to be honest. He made all the same mistakes where he just flurries with shots and leaves himself wide open. Just this time he was up against a smaller and not very good (but tough) guy. If he was against a Maidana, Peterson or Garcia (hell maybe even Prescott still) I think Khan would've lost last night.
> 
> But it was his first fight back since a big KO loss and he's only had one training camp with Virgil Hunter. So perhaps there's still time to iron out the flaws but I'm not convinced.
> 
> Unfortunately I think he'll lose badly again within the next 2 or 3 fights (unless he's kept away from the top competition which I doubt).


Yeah I agree one of the few noticeable improvements I saw were the fact he was more calm and wasted less energy than usual.

It will take time for any new changes to be seen but I'm sceptical to how big they can be, I'd always pick Garcia to stop Khan.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Holmes You realise that Warren didn't invent shit title defences and that REAL world titles were milked way before the invention of the alplabets?
> 
> On a slightly seperate note, it's really annoying the way that Eddie Hearn gets bummed and Warren gets chastised for setting up essentially the same level of fights. It's like people are predisposed to hating Warren regardless of what he does, but 'Nice Guy' Eddie comes along and all of a sudden boxing is saved.


I'm wise to Hearn mate.

How many eliminators has Brook fought?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Holmes said:


> I'm wise to Hearn mate.
> 
> How many eliminators has Brook fought?


I dunno mate. Gotta be like 5.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

7.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Ergh, knackered. Good job I have the week off work


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

In the cheap seats last night with a neighbour and his coastguard workmates. Well worth 30 bucks! Toyota Center is a cracking little arena. Great view!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Surely the cheap seats were all the freebies they gave out.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Depends. A lot of the time its the cheap seats and inner ringside that DO sell. The cheap ones on price, ringside because there arn't many of them.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Surely the cheap seats were all the freebies they gave out.


Did they say in the broadcast they gave out a lot of freebies? Houston got a lot of Hispanics so not sure if they would have.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Depends. A lot of the time its the cheap seats and inner ringside that DO sell. The cheap ones on price, ringside because there arn't many of them.


The section that had the most spaces was the 100 buck one. I would have been pissed if I had went there as they weren't any better than where I was!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Did they say in the broadcast they gave out a lot of freebies? Houston got a lot of Hispanics so not sure if they would have.


Wrong arena. Woops. atsch


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Wrong arena. Woops. atsch


You can just about make out Buffer in my pic bud lol


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Khan looked exactly the same to me. I didn't really notice any improvements at all to be honest. He made all the same mistakes where he just flurries with shots and leaves himself wide open. Just this time he was up against a smaller and not very good (but tough) guy. If he was against a Maidana, Peterson or Garcia (hell maybe even Prescott still) I think Khan would've lost last night.
> 
> But it was his first fight back since a big KO loss and he's only had one training camp with Virgil Hunter. So perhaps there's still time to iron out the flaws but I'm not convinced.
> 
> Unfortunately I think he'll lose badly again within the next 2 or 3 fights (unless he's kept away from the top competition which I doubt).


The few times he was pinned down by Molina, he showed he has been working on his inside game. Instead of just standing there and letting his opponent tee off before he spins away, he actually threw some punches!!

Other than that, he didn't really show any really noticeable changes. He was more composed with his movement in both defence and attack, but you can't really tell if that was down to new things being implemented or his opponent (mixture of both, IMO).


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Donaire was great. A show of how to totally shutdown an active aggressive fighter. Picked him apart.


----------

